# Monday 14th March, Edinburgh/Lothians....



## NWJocko (Jan 19, 2016)

I'm up in Edinburgh overnight on Sunday 13th so be good to get a round in somewhere on the Monday rather than just driving straight home if anyone's around?

Pretty much anywhere within an hour of Edinburgh or on any route back to Lancashire.

Work day so might be optimistic but thought I'd ask.....


----------



## ger147 (Jan 19, 2016)

NWJocko said:



			I'm up in Edinburgh overnight on Sunday 13th so be good to get a round in somewhere on the Monday rather than just driving straight home if anyone's around?

Pretty much anywhere within an hour of Edinburgh or on any route back to Lancashire.

Work day so might be optimistic but thought I'd ask.....
		
Click to expand...

Not free on the Sunday for a game? There's an Open at Eyemouth GC on the Sunday.


----------



## williamalex1 (Jan 19, 2016)

You're welcome at my place anytime , just let me know and I'll try and arrange a game .


----------



## BrizoH71 (Jan 20, 2016)

I'm off that whole week (for Cheltenham) so welcome at my place.. we should be off mats by then and back onto preferred lies.

I'm only 15 miles out of Edinburgh, williamalex1 is welcome too... +1 for a fourball? :thup:


----------



## IanG (Jan 20, 2016)

Can't do the Monday (work :-( ) but could host on the Sunday if you were free.


----------



## williamalex1 (Jan 20, 2016)

BrizoH71 said:



			I'm off that whole week (for Cheltenham) so welcome at my place.. we should be off mats by then and back onto preferred lies.

I'm only 15 miles out of Edinburgh, williamalex1 is welcome too... +1 for a fourball? :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Sounds good to me :thup:


----------



## NWJocko (Jan 20, 2016)

williamalex1 said:



			Sounds good to me :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Sorry for delay,

Sounds good to me too, thanks very much :thup:

Can't do the Sunday as I'm up there for the rugby, hence staying overnight after a couple of beers no doubt!


----------



## IanG (Jan 20, 2016)

NWJocko said:



			Can't do the Sunday as I'm up there for the rugby, hence staying overnight after a couple of beers no doubt!
		
Click to expand...

shame, some other time then, cheers Ian


----------



## Val (Jan 20, 2016)

NWJocko said:



			Sorry for delay,

Sounds good to me too, thanks very much :thup:

Can't do the Sunday as I'm up there for the rugby, hence staying overnight after a couple of beers no doubt!
		
Click to expand...

France game, im going too pal.

Couple of jars?


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jan 20, 2016)

Sadly work precludes it but some other time!


----------



## NWJocko (Jan 20, 2016)

IanG said:



			shame, some other time then, cheers Ian
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for the offer Ian, I'll be sure to take you up on it at some point if I can!


----------



## NWJocko (Jan 20, 2016)

Val said:



			France game, im going too pal.

Couple of jars?
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely :cheers:

I'll give you a shout nearer the time. Looking forward to it since last year!


----------



## ger147 (Jan 20, 2016)

IanG said:



			shame, some other time then, cheers Ian
		
Click to expand...

Ian, if you're looking to get a 4 ball together on the Sunday you can count me in.


----------



## IanG (Jan 20, 2016)

ger147 said:



			Ian, if you're looking to get a 4 ball together on the Sunday you can count me in.
		
Click to expand...

Can do if you're interested - let's see if we get some other takers then.


----------



## ger147 (Jan 20, 2016)

IanG said:



			Can do if you're interested - let's see if we get some other takers then.
		
Click to expand...

Would deffo be up for it, a wee practice round before the Links Golf Cup


----------



## virtuocity (Jan 20, 2016)

ger147 said:



			Ian, if you're looking to get a 4 ball together on the Sunday you can count me in.
		
Click to expand...

And me! 

Edit: and Williamalex1 (as long as he behaves himself).


----------



## williamalex1 (Jan 20, 2016)

virtuocity said:



			And me! 

Edit: and Williamalex1 (as long as he behaves himself).
		
Click to expand...

I'm in, but no promises about my behaviour thou .


----------



## IanG (Jan 20, 2016)

Bish, bash, bosh that didn't take long ! 

OK, I can't book a tee time until the Sunday before, but I'm pretty confident we'll get something.  I'd prefer an earlish tee time if that suits you guys say around 10 ?

Looking forward to it. 

cheers 
Ian


----------



## virtuocity (Jan 20, 2016)

IanG said:



			Bish, bash, bosh that didn't take long ! 

OK, I can't book a tee time until the Sunday before, but I'm pretty confident we'll get something.  I'd prefer an earlish tee time if that suits you guys say around 10 ?

Looking forward to it. 

cheers 
Ian
		
Click to expand...

Perfect for me!


----------



## ger147 (Jan 20, 2016)

virtuocity said:



			Perfect for me!
		
Click to expand...

And me


----------



## williamalex1 (Jan 20, 2016)

ger147 said:



			And me 

Click to expand...

Me too, Maybe not the best looking 4ball I've played in, but we'll have some fun.:rofl:


----------



## GreiginFife (Jan 20, 2016)

Ian, welcome to a game at Muckhart on the Monday. Not quite Edinburgh or Lothians but not that far either.
Just ket me know.


----------



## williamalex1 (Jan 23, 2016)

BrizoH71 said:



			I'm off that whole week (for Cheltenham) so welcome at my place.. we should be off mats by then and back onto preferred lies.

I'm only 15 miles out of Edinburgh, williamalex1 is welcome too... +1 for a fourball? :thup:
		
Click to expand...

PM sent :thup:


----------



## BrizoH71 (Feb 25, 2016)

Chaps, two of the guys I work beside have left our employ since this thread started, and with cover thin on the ground it is likely I will have to work the week in question now. 

I am trying to get out of it, as I've had this week booked since October last year and I've already gone above and beyond this year so feel I'm owed a favour, but my hand may yet be forced by those further up the food-chain.

It may be worthwhile sorting out a fall-back in the event I do have to work. I probably won't know for sure until the end of next week if I have to work or not, but I don't want to keep you all waiting until the last minute.


----------



## williamalex1 (Feb 25, 2016)

BrizoH71 said:



			Chaps, two of the guys I work beside have left our employ since this thread started, and with cover thin on the ground it is likely I will have to work the week in question now. 

I am trying to get out of it, as I've had this week booked since October last year and I've already gone above and beyond this year so feel I'm owed a favour, but my hand may yet be forced by those further up the food-chain.

It may be worthwhile sorting out a fall-back in the event I do have to work. I probably won't know for sure until the end of next week if I have to work or not, but I don't want to keep you all waiting until the last minute.
		
Click to expand...

No probs Brian , maybe some other time, thanks for trying :thup:


----------



## NWJocko (Feb 29, 2016)

Sorry for the delay, not been on much over the last week or so.

No problem at all, there's a chance I might not make it up for the rugby now anyway sadly.

Thanks for the offer :thup:


----------



## ger147 (Mar 13, 2016)

IanG said:



			Bish, bash, bosh that didn't take long ! 

OK, I can't book a tee time until the Sunday before, but I'm pretty confident we'll get something.  I'd prefer an earlish tee time if that suits you guys say around 10 ?

Looking forward to it. 

cheers 
Ian
		
Click to expand...

Thank you very much for the invite Ian and the chance to play North Berwick for a price too obscene to post. It was also thoroughly decent of you to arrange it so there was no wind.

I enjoyed the day immensely and am looking forward to returning in a few weeks for my round there in the Links Cup. I deffo won't make the same mistake on the 17th!!

P.S. Cheer up Dave, there's always next time


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 13, 2016)

A big thanks to Ian for a super day at North Berwick links. The course was terrific and the company excellent. It was great to be playing from fairways to good greens and the shirt sleeve weather was a real bonus 
Geri and I won front/ back and overall so we're Â£3 richer :whoo:. Geri was steadier than the Bass rock  as usual and finished with net 69 not sure of his points total, we dovetailed really well and were level gross for quite a while, I had 30 points with 4 blobs [ i hate bunkers] .

Dave drove the ball well but his short game wasn't as good as it has been lately, happy birthday kiddo :thup:
 Ian was dressed to kill in all his free gear from his GM day, he played very steady but sadly a few bunkers spoiled his card a bit, thanks again Ian and I'll see you later in the year for the return match :thup:


----------



## IanG (Mar 14, 2016)

ger147 said:



			Thank you very much for the invite Ian and the chance to play North Berwick for a price too obscene to post. It was also thoroughly decent of you to arrange it so there was no wind.

I enjoyed the day immensely and am looking forward to returning in a few weeks for my round there in the Links Cup. I deffo won't make the same mistake on the 17th!!

P.S. Cheer up Dave, there's always next time 

Click to expand...




williamalex1 said:



			A big thanks to Ian for a super day at North Berwick links. The course was terrific and the company excellent. It was great to be playing from fairways to good greens and the shirt sleeve weather was a real bonus 
Geri and I won front/ back and overall so we're Â£3 richer :whoo:. Geri was steadier than the Bass rock  as usual and finished with net 69 not sure of his points total, we dovetailed really well and were level gross for quite a while, I had 30 points with 4 blobs [ i hate bunkers] .

Dave drove the ball well but his short game wasn't as good as it has been lately, happy birthday kiddo :thup:
 Ian was dressed to kill in all his free gear from his GM day, he played very steady but sadly a few bunkers spoiled his card a bit, thanks again Ian and I'll see you later in the year for the return match :thup:
		
Click to expand...


Glad you enjoyed it - nice indeed to play in shirt sleeves for the first time in 2016!


----------



## BrizoH71 (Mar 14, 2016)

NWJocko said:



			Sorry for the delay, not been on much over the last week or so.

No problem at all, there's a chance I might not make it up for the rugby now anyway sadly.

Thanks for the offer :thup:
		
Click to expand...


As it happened, we were shut anyway due to fog.. .course didn't reopen until 11am once it had burnt off. :rofl:


----------

